
A better, safer shared vehicle for a Covid-19 world - dhruvp
https://news.voyage.auto/introducing-the-voyage-g3-robotaxi-8f8772094193?gi=fca174743db
======
legerdemain
[https://www.wired.com/2014/07/homer-simpson-
car/](https://www.wired.com/2014/07/homer-simpson-car/)

------
spicybright
How effective is ultra violet light for stopping covid? Without a proper study
or lots of testing it's dangerous to give people a false sense of security.

